# Pollen outside the hive why?



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r587/heintz88/622546_10151070362504711_1276001846_o.jpg








What is going on here? My guesses are either the pollen has contaminants or there isn't enough room?


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

maybe they have enough/ or it's contaminated rthats my guess


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Its falling off the bees legs as they come in. Probably not as sticky as most pollens.


----------

